# GO ASTROS!!



## Wildthings (Oct 6, 2015)

nuff said!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 6, 2015)

I was a fan in the bagwell biggio and camanitti days. Wish they were still in the NL


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 6, 2015)

Been going to their games since 1964 so yes I was also a fan then. I wasn't happy about the move to the AL but have gotten used to it! On to the Royals!!


----------



## Tclem (Oct 7, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Been going to their games since 1964 so yes I was also a fan then. I wasn't happy about the move to the AL but have gotten used to it! On to the Royals!!


Well even if I wanted to it would have been another 12 years after that before I could be a fan. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 8, 2015)

Rock and Roll 'STROS!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

Sorry Barry the Rangers are the Cinderella team this year. They have WAYYYYYY overachieved and I think they're gonna beat the Jays then trounce Houston maybe even sweep; Houston has underachieved almost as much in reverse as what the Rangers have overachieved. 

Not saying the Rangers will win it all, but they'll at least get there again IMO. If somehow the Rangers start playing _down_ to their ability and lose to the Jays, I'll be pulling for the Astros but frankly I think the Rangers match up better to any of the NL teams than do the Astros. If we get past the Canucks I think we'll make our 3rd Fall Classic, and maybe 3rd time is a charm. You guys have only been once and have never won either. 

Just a note Barry, the Jays were *overwhelmingly *favored by 100% of *ALL *sports writers and experts. At the beginning of the year Texas wasn't given a chance to even play .500 ball whereas Houston was expected to do great things. Watch out!


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 9, 2015)

Kevin that's a good story BUT the Astros are gonna take the Rangers in the AL Champion Series!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

Been listening to the game in the shop. We better get a coupe runs soon or we'll be heading home with a split.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

Tie game!!!! Nice hit Napoli woohoooo!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

C'mon Elvis make the ball leave the building . . . .


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 9, 2015)

Texas needs an out desperately right now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 9, 2015)

got it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

Gotta have some runs because the Jays seem to have the momentum. Don't wanna go into extra innings with them either.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

Josh damn Hamilton


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

Don't have a good feeling about this.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

Rather see extra innings now of course ...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

Whew. Extra innings. Just hope we can generate some offense and not make more errors on D.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 9, 2015)

Colby Jack!! 4 - 1 "Stros!! Come on Rangers!


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 9, 2015)

On to the 13th Lets Go Rangers


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

Glad to see the Astros are up on them so good. But this Ranger game has me pulling my hair out! We're not done yet!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

When that Deep ball went back to the fence and we caught it I saw the guy in the truck next to me pumping his fist LOL he obviously has the game on to :-)


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

What a game I almost wish I was in front of a TV to watch this one.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 9, 2015)

Rangers up by 2 trying to add more!!


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 9, 2015)

I am! and flipping back and forth!! 3 more outs for the win!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

Wow! One of the best games I've ever heard! 

Now go Astros so we can have an all-Texas ALCS!


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah Rangers! Astros are self destructing in the 6th YIKES


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

I can't find the Stroh's game anywhere on the radio or online dernit.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 9, 2015)

5-4 KC - bottom of 7th - 2 outs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 9, 2015)

ESPN radio


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

Not here


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 9, 2015)

Well daggnabbitt - we'll get them Sunday!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 9, 2015)

That sucks Barry. I want them and the Rangers to go at it. That way at least we're guaranteed a Texas team in the Series. I think the Astros will pull this series out even though like the Rangers, they are big underdogs.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 9, 2015)

That was better than watching or listening to the actual game .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 9, 2015)

We got Dallas Keuchel on the mound Sunday. That's a psych right off the bat!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 11, 2015)

Whooop here we go!! Can we finish it off tomorrow!! The crappy thing is I'll be on the road all day heading to the high country and won't be able to watch it!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Whooop here we go!! Can we finish it off tomorrow!! The crappy thing is I'll be on the road all day heading to the high country and won't be able to watch it!



I'll be listening to, and pulling for, the Stroh's while I work in the shop tomorrow. Just send your winning karma to Arlington tonight and get us out of this 2 run deficit.


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeehaw it doesn't look good in Arlington right now down by 5... Ouch

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 11, 2015)

Let's both finish it off tomorrow!!!


----------

